
YouTube - Intel Acquiring McAfee - manish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SWl8PMKtNY
======
gaiusparx
Publicly announced they are sleeping together.

------
esrtgadg
Shouldn't they be going after AV that works?

------
manish
For $7.69b.

